# Is this wood damage created by termites?



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Looks like Dumb Plumber damage to me,.....


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Exactly---not insect or water damage---looks like the stud was snapped off--probably with a big pipe wrench---


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Now you see why I suggested opening up that wall and fixing the wood damage I saw in your other pictures, not just covering it up.
Guess they where counting on an invisible sky hook to support that valve.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Not by termites but by an alcoholic plumber. I've seen their work after the previous night and it's real common.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

That is a 2x6, it was snapped off? A gorilla can't do that. I am asking because if this was termite damaged or water damaged, then they cut out the worst part, then I have to worry about what the bottom plate may look like.

Could it be termite damaged chewing through much of the wood then cut off with a sawzall?

You would think if there was a plumbing issue there would have been water marks but none of that.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks like they cut through what they could reach with their saw, then broke the rest off with a pipe wrench.


----------

